#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-05-04
<jelkner> hi all
<jelkner> i have a question about a turtleart project one of my students is about to start
<grantbow> #sugar might be a better place to ask
<satellit__> jelkner: ask walterbender on #sugar
<jelkner> satellit_: i tried, he wasn't there
<jelkner> but i wanted to bring it up here
<jelkner> since we just created a new launchpad project owned by sugar-team
<jelkner> https://edge.launchpad.net/turtlesite
<satellit_> jelkner: he is logged in to #sugar now I am sure he will get back to you...
<satellit_> * it is his work
<jelkner> satellit_ i've been chatting with him
<jelkner> thanks!
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2013-05-03
<surajgillespie> hi, I'm trying to set up the sugar development environment. I've cloned sugar-build, but when i try to "make build" i get the error: Package python-2.7 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `python-2.7.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'python-2.7' found
